# Just Setting Up My New Pm 1236 Have A Few Questions



## Swerdk (Sep 20, 2015)

The white paint job is losing more 'paint'  chips than a novice at a casino lounge. I understand it's a working machine but at this point it's brand-new and I would like it to look brand-new for at least 24 hours . What type of paint do I use and does anybody have the exact color match and where to buy it. Do I go to an auto body shop or to a Home Depot type shop  I'm assuming this is enamel paint but want to understand








The next question is on the base the blue base there is a whole I cannot figure out what is supposed to go through their does anybody know this 






On the Bedway the two dowel pins next to the spindle I don't understand why would somebody want to take the Bedway apart what benefit is that wouldn't that destroy the machine?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrmiller (Sep 20, 2015)

Contact Matt at PM and he'll help with the paint colors. Can't help with the hole in the chip pan, sorry. Again, Matt can likely help with this.

As for the pins: It's a gap-bed lathe. You remove that section to turn parts that are otherwise too large to clear the bed normally. The pins locate the removed piece to the bed when re-installing. It (gap piece) may or may not realign when put back. I've heard various stories about this.


----------



## darkzero (Sep 20, 2015)

Rustoleum heirloom satin white matches my PM1236 pretty damn well. It may or may not match your lathe though as the paint colors may differ from lot to lot. It doesn't match my PM45M though or the later PM mills.

IIRC the hole is for the coolant hose. I put a cap on mine.

As mentioned, it's a gap bed lathe. It's removable but take note of all the body filler were it meets the bed. If you had no intention of removing the gap, why did you remove the dowels?


----------



## Swerdk (Sep 20, 2015)

The Dowels were not screwed in they just popped right out are they supposed to be secured in there? They wouldn't screw in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swerdk (Sep 20, 2015)

I definitely will try the paint though thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 20, 2015)

Those dowel pins (actually tapered pins in this case) should be hammered (lightly) into place.  The nut is to pull them out when needed.  Make sure the holes and the pins are very clean when you install them.  A small round brush and compressed air would be useful here.

There has been a lot of discussion on this forum about removing the gap, in general, it's better not to remove the gap unless you absolutely need to.


----------



## Swerdk (Sep 20, 2015)

Thank you I will do that tomorrow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

